# Stump Grinder Accident, Homeowner's leg cought in the wheel



## marne (Dec 17, 2014)

Another sad happening with a grinder.
I really hope they can save anything.

Things like that always are wake up from the routine I get in using my machines.

The operator obviously had no routine, as he rented the unit.

Wish him the best.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 8, 2015)

This would not of happened if he was not using remote control. More to come I bet.
Jeff


----------



## sac-climber (Jan 9, 2015)

I ain't good if you're flying out....


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 17, 2015)

He was standing on the roof of the house???


----------



## marne (Feb 17, 2015)

No, this was a wrong information.


----------

